# Salmon River Slam Outing Camping info...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

We will be staying at Ivan's again this year for our 2nd annual "Salmon River Slam Outing" It's is on M-37 2 miles north of BBT...If anyone needs better directions I will post them here later...

Prices will be as follows...

$6 an night per adult
$3 a night per campsite with electric

If you don't need a camper or motorhome site with electric you just show up at Ivan's and tell them you are with the Michigan-sportsman.com group and pay and you will be directed to our camping area.

IF YOU NEED AN ELECTRIC SITE I Must know your name to hold it for a reservation...or you can call Ivan's yourself and tell them your name if you prefer that...SO if anyone needs and electric site then tell me in this post and them PM me your name...

Stelmon should be getting the potluck dinner thread going soon...HINT


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks Don.

I need a spot w/Electric for a 28' Fifth Wheel, and the truck and the Short Bus.

I appreciate it.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Any chance they will run electricity to our tent area? If I remember right there was an outlet on the pavilion and I'd be willing to bring an extension cord. I'm considering staying at Ivan's Saturday night and the trailer in Wellston the other days. I remember last year being cold and was considering an electric heater for the tent.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Gunrod,

We have one of those Mr. Heater Buddie's that runs on propane that is safe for tents. You are more than welcome to use it if you'd like.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Same here on the Mr. Buddy...I will probally get an electric site for my Tent, electric heater and a place to park the new Clacka I should have by then...opps...I let the cat out of the bag...man I can't keep a secret! 

My Mr. Buddy propane heater will be with me if anyone gets too cold


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Don reserve us an electric site for a tent please, Kris doesn't rough it anymore.

Okay, it's not a 28ft 5th wheel, but I swear it's not roughing it!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks Sarah. I'll let you know as it gets closer and know my plans a little more definite.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Thanks Don!

Please reserve one with electric for me too please.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for the fast replies! As soon as we get a final count I can reserve the sites...so please if you want an electric site let me know by August 15th...

Here's the list so far:

Northern_outdoorsman
chromium
knockoff64 
Craig M


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Don, Please hold an electric site for us also. 2 electric sites ( 4 People) if we can only put one tent (2 adults) on each site. 

Thanks 
QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You only need one site Queensalmon and it is saved...

Here's the list so far:

Northern_outdoorsman
chromium
knockoff64 
Craig M
Queenslamon


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Also if anyone has any questions about the campground post them here...He's the 1st question I recieved:

Can we bring our dogs?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> Can we bring our dogs?


Yes, just get them steel toed boots or keep them out of the way of [email protected] late at night.......    

Right Chromium?????


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

LOL. Right Pat, I forgot all about that. Steve sure has a way of stepping on dogs.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

N-O,

Could you please post the number to the campground.

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Put my dad and me down. Will be in my tent, no need for electric here. I might bring my pontoon with me as well.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Dale,
It's going to be rigged like last year where tenters stay in that open field up next to the woods where the campfire was. I take it it's a sure thing your coming?

Boy, I hope some of that woods is there that I left.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I wouldn't say it's a sure thing. I am reserving a spot for my dad and me, just incase. If I can't go, then I will post it here. But so far, it is looking like I will be able to go. I was hoping that the wife would be able to attend but the dr said no. Well maybe she can make it next year.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Flyrod4steelhead,

Please tell outdoorgirl I'm sorry she can't make it!!! I'm looking forward to meeting her after the baby is born. AND "YOU" mister better leave her alone so she can make the next outing!!!!!! I'm beginning to think your keeping her away (prego) so she won't show you up at fishing COngrats you 2 I hope all goes well!!!


PS DOn could you add another site for another couple that is joining us? 

THANKS DON & STELMON FOR SETTING THIS ALL UP!!!!!
QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You only need your name on this thread if you need an electric Campsite...if you are just popping up a tent then your name on the 1st thread and the Potluck thread is fine...when you get to Ivan's just tell them you are with M-S.com and pay and they will direct you to our area...if you have reserved a electric site they will tell you where it is at...

Ivan's Canoe Rental 
PO Box 787, 
Baldwin, MI 49304-0787 
616-745-3361

The List:

Northern_outdoorsman
chromium
knockoff64 
Craig M
Queenslamon (2 sites)


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I plan on being in the area that weekend, so count me in for the outting. I won't need a camp space...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Any others need a Camper or electric site?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If you need an electric site or a Camper/RV site for the Salmon River Slam your name needs to be on this list...Here is what I have so far:


WalleyeMike
knockoff64 
Craig M
Queenslamon (2 sites)
ViVan- (2sites)
Northern_Outdoorsman

I will also need your 1st name and Last name inital...Pm that to me...

When you get there tell them you are from michigan-sportsman.com and you have a Electric site reseved and tell them your 1st name and last inital...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

THE TIME IS REAL CLOSE...PLEASE TELL ME BY TOMORROW IF YOU NEED AN ELECTRIC SITE AND ARE NOT ON THIS LIST BELOW>>>


If you need an electric site or a Camper/RV site for the Salmon River Slam your name needs to be on this list...Here is what I have so far:


WalleyeMike
knockoff64 
Craig M
ViVan- (2sites)
Northern_Outdoorsman

I will also need your 1st name and Last name inital...Pm that to me...

When you get there tell them you are from michigan-sportsman.com and you have a Electric site reseved and tell them your 1st name and last inital...


----------

